# Vegas August 14 or 15-18th



## GeorgeP (Aug 1, 2013)

Need a one bedroom


----------



## Tye8len9 (Aug 1, 2013)

PM sent if interested let me know,

Thanks


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sent u a pm 

Mike


----------

